# My Heidi has gone.



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I don't come on here as often as i used to..you know what it's like when life gets hectic.

I had to say goodbye to my 14 year old yorkie yesterday and it was the hardest thing i have ever had to do.
She had cancer and had been coughing then her breathing became very laboured, she wouldn't sleep and became very exhausted. Our vet said we could try dieretics (sp?) to try and get rid of the fluid on her lungs but i knew in my heart that the time was right to let her finally get the sleep she so desperately needed. She was given a sedative first and she looked so peaceful.

She has been a huge part of my life for so long, I was only 19 when i got her at 8 weeks (i'm now 33) she was there when i met my husband, was at our wedding and was there when we brought our newborn son home from hospital, he is now 12 and has coped remarkably well.

My heart feels very heavy and i'm totally numb, i'm walking around in a daze.
I know i will feel better one day..i'm taking each day as it comes but theres a huge void in my life now and it will never be the same again.

Cherish your babies..life is unbearable without them. x


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I lost my Bichon Frise, Holly, 18 months ago (she was 14) and, unlike you, I held on too long. She too had cancer and instead of letting the vet put her to sleep before she suffered, I took any drugs they would hand over to give her a little longer. She ended up really bad on a Sunday when the Vets were not open and in the end I had to call the vet out on emergency call out, because her breathing was so bad. Unfortunately, she died literally about a minute before the Vet could put her to sleep. I still feel so bad about that. My little girl could have gone peacefully a week or two before but instead, I let her suffer. I feel so selfish now! I just couldn't let go. It's so good that you were able to do the right thing. It is really painful for a long time but we buried her in our garden and she has a little cross with her name on it, so I often go to say "hello". It was devastating for my kids too, as they had known her all their little lives. Hope you feel a little better soon.

Fran.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwww bless, I am so sorry to hear your sad news.
RIP Heidi
I know what you mean about feeling numb, I felt like I was in another world for a while too. 
{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Toatally understand your feelings, it hurts like hell, but the happy memories will come through stronger than the pain and you can remember her happily without hurting as much.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs* as long as you cherish the memories you had together she will always be with you.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing, and now Heidi can be in peace. It is so tough losing a pet.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

You showed Heidi love by ending her suffering. You're grieving and your heart is broken. Remember Heidi knew you loved her and she loved and trusted you to the very end, safe in her Mommy's arms. May your memories of Heidi help you during this difficult time. 

Rest in peace, Heidi.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

losing a pet is one of the hardest things to go through. i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

With tears in my eyes and a very heavy heart, I'm sending you my condolences. I've never had to lose a pet - my mom's dogs had to be put down a couple of years ago and that made me a little teary eyed. Now though, I'm thinking of my babies and I can't imagine how hard it will be. I'd like to think that I'd be as humane as possible and end any suffering if they become ill, but I really don't know how I'll react.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am grievously sorry for your loss. It is very hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Thankyou so much everyone for your kind words of support.
Had to go back to work today, i was dreading it to be honest..everyone was lovely of course but i just didn't want to be around anyone at all..i know its best to be busy and try to occupy myself.
sorted out photographs and will buy a Heidi photo album and some new frames for all my favourite ones.
I'm just taking everyday as it comes really..im still walking around in a bit of daze and with a vacant expression on my face (more than normal)
It's friday thank god..a couple of days to sort myself out and i will open a nice bottle of wine tonight.

thanks again guys and take care all xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sending hugs x.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

So sorry for your loss  Its heartbreaking 

{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}]


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*Hi Kezza*

I am so very sorry to hear about Heidi.
I lost my2 Bulldogs 7 years ago and it still hurts it does get easier and other things fill some of the gaps left.
You did the right thing by her letting her go with dignity she will always be watching over you and will be running through the fields at Rainbow bridge waiting for you and to Thankyou for all the love you shown her and all the special times you have shared.
It is the specail times I had with my girls that I cling onto and they will one day put a smile back on your face of the times you had with Heidi.
Take care Liz x


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone your support means alot to me.
I'm trying to work out how to put pictures on here as i have never done that on here yet!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Use something like photobucket then copy and paste the


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am very sorry for you and your family. I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I don't come on here anymore now but thought i would pop in and say hello.
I got my new Yorkie girl, Pixie, on the 9th september and i'm totally in love with her! I now use Yorkietalk ALOT! LOL!
Pixie will be 6 months 4th december and weighs 2lbs 4oz.
I hope you and your babies are all keeping well and have a fabulous Christmas! Kez & Pixie x


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Kez pixie sound lovely you'll have to post some piccies in general chat


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

i am sorry to haer about your loss i know what your going throw i have a yorkie too and i did have an other yorkie which die in front of me im so sorry rip in peace


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

I am soooooooooo sorry for your loss


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Iam so very sorry for your loss {{{hugs}}}. I understand your pain. My parents got my sister and i a cat when i was three and sis was two. His name was Oscar. Oscar was a great cat, he let us play dress up with him and push him in our dolly strollers. Oscar was a little girls dream a live baby doll, and he loved every min of it. He lived till i was 18 sadest day in my life when he went.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I know its sad ..............BUT Kezzas first post on this thread is a year old.


----------

